# PayPal Deutschland führt SMS-Sicherheitsschlüssel ein



## Newsfeed (20 Februar 2009)

Ab sofort können auch deutsche PayPal-Nutzer den Zugang zu ihren Konten durch eine Einmal-Paßwort schützen, das per SMS versandt wird.

Weiterlesen...


----------

